# Would this work out?



## matt123 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hello everyone, Iv'e been thinking about getting a new 55g aquarium and was wondering if this setup would be remotely possible. Would I be able to put a tank divider down the center, and put in 2 breeding pairs/trios(whatever) of cichlids on each side? What about differnt species? Would they be able to compromise on the water conditions and everything? Maybe convicts and something else? or angels or something? I just want to try out breeding some stuff a little more advanced that livebearers. Thanks for any input.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

thats very possible, with the right fish you wont need the barrier. im not too skilled with new world cichlids, but some one will definatly help you out.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've heard of commercial angelfish breeders with two pairs in divided 55 gallon tanks. You could mix in discus or Severum too. I wouldn't "compromise on water conditions" for breeding anything. Pick fish with similar needs. 

You could keep two different mbuna or tanginikans together without dividing the tank. If try to keep pea****s or mbuna in a half tank the females will get chased to death. 

For angels, either buy breeding pairs or get 6-8 young ones and let them have the run of the tank until they pair up. Then divide the tank and move or sell the odd ones out. 

If you just have to have two kinds of fish with disparate requirements. Get two 20 gallon high or 30 gallon extra high tanks and put them side by side.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Convicts are really simple to breed so you may want to try something more challenging


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

emc7 nailed this one. Follow that advice and you will do well.


----------



## matt123 (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah, im really new to cichlids so I would be looking for easy ones to breed. Angels seem about my level, so im pretty sure I'll be going with those at least. And cons seem too easy, and I'll probably have trouble getting rid of them. Are there any other species that would have similiar conditions that of Angelfish? As I said before, im new to cichlids, so I have no idea about the types and Lakes and whatnot. Thanks for advice.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

May I recommend just getting angels. It's one of the best selling fish at pet shops and they are easy to breed. Forget the convicts and the divider. Find some nice angels, maybe from a local breeder. Something a little different, like maybe koi angels. Pay a little more and get some good ones. Purchase about six young fish and give them the whole 55 gal. tank. 
Your next problem will be what to do with all the angelfish fry!!!!


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

You may not have a divider but be sure to have the proper mixing of cichlids. I agree with ron v, angels will be a good choice! Easy to breed and in demand. But if you like to have other types, follow the advice of emc7.


----------

